# Help - Trying to get: Need for Speed Shift



## Squatting Hen (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello,

Need for Speed Shift is one of the .10 apps for today and it does not show up in the app store through the TP. When I use the Market on the pc, there are three versions of the game and all three say they are not compatible with the TP.

From another helpful member, I was told that sometimes you can get "non compatible" apps by changing the build prop name, so I downloaded Absolute System Tools.

I changed:

ro.product.model = Nexus S
ro.product.brand = samsung
ro.product.manafacturer=samsung

and Cleared market Cache and Data, rebooted, but the apps still do not show up through the market app. Also, through the pc, the market store still shows my touchpad as the only device.

Is there something I am missing? I thought I would ask here, as I have seen that NFS Shift is a working game on the TP with CM7.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## perpe (Oct 25, 2011)

It isn't a "technical" compatibility problem, also not a problem of the TP, it's a market problem with the TP.
The problem is the market sets the location of the TP to US, this normally not a problem, most apps don't care about your location. For locationbased free apps the only disadvantage is that you can't download apps for your homecountry(if you live outside of US) from the webfrontend of the market, advantage is that you can download the US Apps from the webfrontend.

EA Sport, pubilsher of "Need for Speed", has more than one version of the games and this version are location based. Here is the problem. Normally you can buy the US Version from Webmarket and let it send to the TP or, if the download doesn't start, you can use the app "Market Enabler" for setting the Market app to a US Provider to download it directly. But in case of "Need for Speed" this didn't work for my, because the download of "Need for Speed" checks also your mobile provider. TP hasn't a mobile provider, no 3g, no sim card. This is something that you can't fake for pruchase apps, because it checks the provider internaly on the market server. The buy button is availible than I fake Verizon(us) with market enabler, I can click the buy and accept buttons, wait a while and then a message appears that tells me that I have the wrong provider.

Long story short...I bought it with my phone and downloaded it afterwards to my TP from the market.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Try this
http://www.hptouchpadforums.net/forum/showthread.php?t=527
[VIDEO] How to Edit the Build.prop File in Android

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Squatting Hen (Dec 9, 2011)

Man, that is a bummer. I don't have any other android devices to buy the app from. I guess with the purchase of the other .10 apps, I have made up for purchasing Absolute System tools.

I was able to purchase Asphalt 6 on day 1, but it does not open. Any known fixes for that? I really would like to play a racing game.


----------



## perpe (Oct 25, 2011)

ForAsphalt 6 you can follow the video tutorial posted by juicy.


----------



## Squatting Hen (Dec 9, 2011)

Sweet! You tube is blocked for me at work, so I will check it out as soon as I can. Thanks!


----------



## perpe (Oct 25, 2011)

JesusFreak316 posted his build.prop here: http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__242498
It works with Asphalt 6, make a backup of your original build.prop and replace the old one with the version in his post.

Edit: don't forget to reboot


----------



## Squatting Hen (Dec 9, 2011)

I took a break and watched the video on the TP. Look like what I was doing to try to download NFS works to run Asphalt 6. Thanks guys.

After I change my build prop to run Asphalt 6 am I supposed to change it back to Touchpad? Will it still work then?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I haven't done it yet. Try opening a tablet optimized app and see what's up. If its fine then just leave it I'd say

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## Squatting Hen (Dec 9, 2011)

I will let you guys know. It is taking forever to download...free city wifi is not really good for downloads. I might not be able to reply back today, but chaning the model and the brand does allow Asphalt 6 to run.


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

So is it possible to get need for speed and asphalt 6 to work on the TP? Bought NFS through my phone, and saw someone say they got asphalt working by changing a setting to something?


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

It is possible. I got it working but everything is whited out andyou cannot see. So basically it is unusable. I downloaded it to my Droid and transferred it over to my TP. Then it asked to download extra files, so I had to download it to my Droid as well. I transferred the sdcard/android/data/"need for speed FILES" to the TP and ran it with crappy graphics. Well I lost 10 cents. Lol


----------

